# Harmony One



## ureka (Oct 22, 2014)

I found a used Harmony One for sale for about $60. With charger only. So I'll need to download the software and also source a data cable for it.
Is this a good deal?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would think that's a good deal. onder:


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

$60 is good I think. You could call Harmony to get a usb cable to set up the remote and update it via the Harmony website or try to look for a usb cable that fits. (I misplaced my Harmony Ultimate cable and my cell phone charging cable is a perfect fit) You can then open an account with Harmony if you don't already have one.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I love my Harmony One remote and I think that's a fair price considering what they're currently selling for. Maybe consider something like this also.
Logitech Harmony 650 Remote Control - Silver (915-000159) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OVECU0/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_B2q2ub180ZA3S
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OVECU0/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_B2q2ub180ZA3S


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

JBrax said:


> I love my Harmony One remote and I think that's a fair price considering what they're currently selling for. Maybe consider something like this also.
> Logitech Harmony 650 Remote Control - Silver (915-000159) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OVECU0/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_B2q2ub180ZA3S
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OVECU0/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_B2q2ub180ZA3S


That's a good suggestion! I used to have that remote and was very nice. I upgraded simply because it got old and the battery kept dying fast even with new ones.


----------



## chrisletts (Oct 16, 2014)

I too would go for a new 650 rather than a secondhand Harmony1 - My last Harmony didn't last very long, but I'm happy with the 650 I just bought.


----------



## ureka (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you for all the suggestions. I'm going to meet the seller and check out the condition of the Harmony One before making a decision.


----------

